# Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?



## Pilkman (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich war gerade mal wieder beim Ausmisten meiner Brandungsmontagen der letzten Saison und natürlich macht man sich bereits da Gedanken, was man für die (für mich) im Herbst beginnende Saison 2006/2007 verbaut.

Unter anderem würde mich interessieren, mit welchen Haken ihr an Euren Eigenbausystemen die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Evtl. wäre auch die Angabe der Zielfischart ganz praktisch, manche Haken haben sich ja bei Pladden besser bewährt als bei Dörschken und umgekehrt.

Ich persönlich habe die letzte Saison überwiegend Kensaki Butthaken (klassischer Aberdeen) der Größe 2 verbaut und war bezüglich der Bissausbeute sowohl bei Dorsch als auch bei Platten sehr angetan, außerdem hatte ich ingesamt vielleicht 3 oder 4 Aussteiger, mehr nicht. Sehr scharf, bleiben lange scharf, recht elastischer aber trotzdem nicht zu weicher relativ dünndrähtiger Stahl. 

Die Kensaki-Haken vertreibt ein Händler vor Ort, online bin ich leider bei denen noch nicht fündig geworden. Der Kensaki ähnelt dem Gamakatsu LS-5013F, siehe hier...






Quelle: gamakatsu.nl

Im Bekanntenkreis ist mir aufgefallen, dass sehr viele den Gamakatsu LS-3113R in 1/0, 2/0 und 3/0 verbauen und das schon seit längerer Zeit. Dat is der hier, Farbe ist rot im Original.





Quelle: gamakatsu.nl

Also, würd mich interessieren, welche Modelle (genaue Bezeichnung und Größe) ihr bevorzugt in Euren Brandungssystemen verbaut... #h


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

ich nehme immer die 2. weil die noch einen kleinen widerhaken haben und der köer nicht so schnell abrutschen kann außerdem sind die gekröpft da sitzt fast jeder biss.


----------



## sunny (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich fische ausschließlich den 2. Haken in der Größe 1 u. 2/0. Bei der Bissverwertung hatte ich so gut wie noch keine Probelme. Krieg ja auch nicht so viele :q . Es kam aber schon häufiger vor, dass der Haken beim Lösen gebrochen ist.


----------



## Koschi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich nehme zumeist den Gamakatsu Worm 31, in den Größen 0 bis 1/0.






Zumeist als Kaskade Nachläufer baue ich selten für Butt um, sondern wähle häufig kleinere Haken und gut. Bei Sturm und Dorsch ein bißchen größer. Nach meiner Erfahrung halten die aber nicht wirklich lange, d.h. bei mir, dass ich ein Vorfach im Besten Fall 2x fischen kann, dann ist der Haken "auf".


----------



## sundeule (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich nehme ebenfalls meist die Gamakatsu Wurmhaken.
Manchmal verwende ich sie auch zweimal aber meist werden sie jeweils neu angeknüppert. Außerdem überlebt bei mir eh selten ein Vorfach zwei Brandungstörns|rolleyes


----------



## Rosi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

und ich verwende am liebsten diese
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p76_Eisele-Spezial-Wurmhaken-gold.html&XTCsid=e15a8d866835ba9fc75e6d6d95f4c3e8

in der brandung nr.2, im boot nr.2/0

die haken sind sehr scharf. 
auch nach längerem gebrauch brechen sie nicht ab, wenn man mal einen mit der hakenzange aus einem maul zieht.
sie rosten nicht.
die wattis rutschen nicht runter, weil oben 2 kleine widerhaken eingearbeitet wurden.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

@ Rosi

Hab das Pic mal direkt gelinkt...





Quelle: brandungsangelshop.de

Diese Haken hatte ich vorher auch gelegentlich genutzt, eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Meist in 2/0 oder 1/0 für die Brandung. Zwar relativ dickdrähtig, aber stark.

@ All

Das ist ja schon mal eine nette Auflistung, würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr von den BAnglern posten... #6


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich benutze zur Zeit die Quantum Sea Q13000 in Größe 1 und 1/0. Es sind günstige dünnschenklige Haken.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze zur Zeit die Quantum Sea Q13000 in Größe 1 und 1/0. ...



Hi,

die ähneln ja auch sehr stark dem Gamakatsu Worm 31. #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Moin Leute, 
beim Brandungsangeln sind meine Lieblingshaken die roten Gamakatsu in Größe 1,0 bis 3,0. Die dünndratigen Butthaken von Gamakatsu oder auch VMC habe ich auch immer dabei aber am liebsten mag ich die roten. 
Beim Buttangeln vom Boot nehm ich wiederum die dünnen Butthaken lieber, aber nie kleiner wie 1,0.
Ab und an fische ch ja auh noch die Circles von VMC das geht auch ganz gut, man muß nur von überzeugt sein das das auch klappt.


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> beim Brandungsangeln sind meine Lieblingshaken die roten Gamakatsu in Größe 1,0 bis 3,0. ...



Hi Jörg,

hast Du mit den Gamakatsu LS-3113R sowohl bei Dorsch, als auch bei Platten gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Wonach wählst Du die Hakengröße bei dem o.a. Modell aus?


----------



## sunny (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Wie gesagt, ich benutze diesen Haken ausschließlich und habe bei beiden Fischen gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ganz wenig Aussteiger.

Die kleineren Haken werden beim Platten fischen, die größeren beim Dorsch angeln eingesetzt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg,
> 
> hast Du mit den Gamakatsu LS-3113R sowohl bei Dorsch, als auch bei Platten gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Wonach wählst Du die Hakengröße bei dem o.a. Modell aus?


Jo das habe ich, die Haken sind immer schön scharf und der Watti hält auch gut drauf. Beim Brandungsangeln fische ich selten kleiner wie 2,0. Weil man damit wenigstens einigermaßen die Babyflundern fern halten kann. Wenn ich weis das es rein auf Dorsch geht dann nehme ich sogar 3,0.


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

@ Jörg und Olaf

Danke für Eure Infos! #h

Das Argument mit den größeren Haken und dem Selektieren der Fischgröße ist echt ein Argument. Letztes Jahr hatte ich teilweise auch einige kleinere Flundern, die eigentlich noch hätten wachsen können.

Ich glaube, ich werde mir den roten LS-3113R in 2/0 mal für die kommende Saison zulegen. Ein wenig auf Vorrat basteln schadet ja nie.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hi,

hab gerade bei BT-Holger im Shop das VMC-Pendant zu den roten Gamakatsu gefunden, sind sogar noch etwas günstiger.





Quelle: Bigtackle.de

Ebenfalls geschränkte Spitze, Form erscheint mir auch identisch. Die werd ich auch mal antesten, 10 Stück für 1,65 Euro sind ja echt geschenkt.

@ Klaus S.
Klaro hab ich da auch Deine Quantum Sea gefunden, war ja logisch... :q


----------



## mcmc (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich bevorzuge Haken der Fa. Owner in Größe 1/0 oder 1, egal ob auf Platte oder Dorsch. Sind meines Erachtens die schaerfsten Haken, auch noch nach ein paar Fischen, und nicht so dickdrahtig. Meine, dass es beim Brandungsangeln in erster Linie auf diese Eigenschaften ankommt, da der Fisch sich ja selbst haken muss. #6


----------



## Pilkman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*



			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge Haken der Fa. Owner in Größe 1/0 oder 1 ...



Hi mcmc,

welches Modell von Owner ist Dein Favorit? Hast Du da eine genauere Bezeichnung? #h


----------



## friggler (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hallo Pilkman
Ich meine, jede Bauform hat Vor und Nachteile. Je nach Bedingung kann der Haken Top oder Flop sein. 
Ich persönlich habe deshalb immer ein etwas breitgefächerteres Sortiment verschiederne Typen/Bauformen dabei, und versuche die Hakenwahl den Bedingungen anzupassen.
Alle bislang genannte Haken sind meiner Meinung nach Spitzenklasse. 
Ich habe immer noch einige dabei die statt einem Wiederhaken 3 kleine Wiederhaken haben (Form wie Eingangspost Pic1) Ich glaube von VMC, sowie den klassischen Dorschhaken (Bauform ähnlich dem von Rosi).

Mustard hat auch einige Spitzenhaken...

Wenn Ich nur einen universellen Haken wählen dürfte wäre es der Gamakatsu Worm  36 (6st für ca. 2 Euro oder den meiner Meinung nach auch qualitativ identischen Ultra-Magic Sproat Worm 50st für 4,99 Euro).

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mcmc (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hallo Pilkman,
genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei meinem Dealer haengen die Haken fuer die Brandung gesondert, u.a. auch die Owner-Haken. Sind von der Form wie Gamakatsu LS-5013F, der fuer mich an zweiter Stelle kommt, also Aberdeen-Form aber mit Widerhaken am Schaft. Die Spitze ist sehr plan geschliffen fuer gutes Greifen. Sind aber nicht ganz billig, ca. 5 EUR fuer 6 Stck. Die Haken sind m.E.  stabiler als Gamakatsu, obgleich nicht dicker. Wird wohl ein haerterer Stahl verwendet. Rost ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## UliRodMaster (9. August 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

|uhoh:  Die Qual der Wahl. Wer viel Geld ausgeben will,kauft sich
       den Owner Haken. Aber da die Teile selten häufiger ge-
       fischt werden auch kann alternativ auf z.B Quantum 
       o.a. ausgewichen werden. Sehr schön ist auch der
       Kamasan 940. Sehr langer Schenkel,ohne die sinnlosen
       Mini-Widerhaken.( Viel Spaß beim Lösen mit dem Finger.)
       Bisher habe ich keinen schärferen Haken gefunden.
       Der Haken ist etwas dicker,aber so hält Köder und Fisch 
       besser.- Leider rostet der Haken schnell. Daher schön spü-
       len,bzw. neu basteln. Größe 1 , o. 1/0

       Tschüß UliRodMaster |bla:


----------



## TARKUS (24. August 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hallo , 
ich benutze auch die Größe 2/0 zum Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch , damit fängt man auch Plattfische , und eben die maßigen . An den Haken befinden sich 2 Widerhaken , damit der Wurm besser hält.Kräftiger Draht. Bricht nicht. Die Haken kaufe ich beim onlineversand , 
www.angelsport-schirmer.de
Da kosten 100 Stück 5,95€ + Versand , das erscheint mir günstig . Ich bin zufrieden mit denen .
tarkus


----------



## Pilkman (25. August 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hallo Tarkus,

könntest Du ergänzen, um welches Hakenmodell es sich bei Deinem Favoriten genau handelt? #h


----------



## meckpomm (25. August 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Moin

Ich benutze am liebsten Das Modell wie Markus es in Beitrag 15 bepostet hat, allerdings mit Plättchen. Die gab es einmal von der DAM, auch in Rot. Ich persönlich schiebe den Wurm immer teilweise über das Plättchen, dann rutscht er nicht so leicht vom Haken beim Wurf. Bei Öhrhaken wird der Wurm zu sehr zerstört. Größe in der Regel zwischen 2 und 2/0. Ich fische aber auch vornehmlich auf Dorsch. 
Geht es auf Platte, dann ist der Aberdeen aufgrund seiner dünnen gestreckten Form ganz klar mein Favourit. Dabei ist mir dann das Modell und Hersteller egal. Wobei es auch schon Hersteller hatte, bei denen die Haken aufgebogen sind beim Lösen, aber dann schmeisst man ihn gleich weg und gut. Größen zwischen 4 und 1/0. Das Problem bei der Form ist, das die Fische ihn recht tief schlucken.
Dies Jahr im Herbst will ich auchmal Circle hooks fischen.

@Markus: Ja die Haken sind scharf!!!

Mfg Rene


----------



## Pilkman (25. August 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> @Markus: Ja die Haken sind scharf!!! ...



Kleiner Insider, hmm?!  :m


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

@all,

erstaunlich,daß noch niemand mit Circle Hooks
in der Brandung war.
Habe mir zwei Vorfächer mit diesen Haken geknüpft.
Werden diese Saison ausprobiert.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Palerado (18. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Ich war schon mit Circels in der Brandung.
Im ersten Jahr lief es recht gut, aber danach habe ich keine gute Bissausbeute mehr feststellen können (es waren neue Haken!!).
Ich weiss nicht. Irgendwie funzt das nicht besonders. Ich nehme lieber die VMC Haken.
Es war auch nciht so dass die Circle Dinger immer vorne sassen. Selbst 35er würgen sich nen 2/0er bis hinten hin rein.

Also ich bin wieder davon ab.


----------



## meeresdrachen (22. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsmontagen - Eure bevorzugten Hakentypen?*

Hallo palerado,

ja,danke.Ich werde sie aber trotzdem ausprobieren.
Möchte eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------

